# pallet gardening?



## The_Blob

this was on my FB page this AM...

if anything, it's at least a very efficient use of space

Creating a Pallet Garden - Step by Step Instructions | Growing A Greener World


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl

Interesting! Just goes to show that Nobody has an excuse NOT to garden!:2thumb:


----------



## siletz

Wow! I would never have thought of such a thing! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NaeKid

Interesting concept, but, I have one major problem with plants growing that close to the house - the moisture can cause rotting of your house and the plants don't care where they go - into the siding and everywhere ... 

My mom had a potted-plant in the house that grew into the wall (she "trained the vine along the wall) ... that was a mess to fix up - a whole section of the wall needed to be removed and the dry-wall replaced :gaah:


----------



## The_Blob

NaeKid said:


> Interesting concept, but, I have one major problem with plants growing that close to the house - the moisture can cause rotting of your house and the plants don't care where they go - into the siding and everywhere ...
> 
> My mom had a potted-plant in the house that grew into the wall (she "trained the vine along the wall) ... that was a mess to fix up - a whole section of the wall needed to be removed and the dry-wall replaced :gaah:


I would think the pallet would make a better herb garden than anything, or for easy to grow high yield plants like tomatos... using it as a trellis is interesting, maybe place it away from the house/apartment -- perhaps along a balcony rail if on a higher than ground level floor. :dunno:

maybe even the external walls of a rabbit hutch (leafy greens) or chicken coop, you'd have a place to put manure readily enough


----------



## NaeKid

I would consider placing 5 or 6 pallets in a "circle" supporting one-another and building the garden in it before screwing the pallets to the wall of my house, garage or shed .. anything that could / would encourage mouse or bug infestations inside my buildings or encourage growth of mold or other undesirables is not in my best interest ...


----------



## goshengirl

I wouldn't attach it to my house (or outbuildings) either. But I could see making a pallet composter and utilizing this planting concept that way. I think all the pallet composters I've seen have the pallet boards running vertically, but that could be altered.

Here's an example of a composter: Digitalseed: Wooden Pallet Bin

Oh wait, here's an example with the slats running horizontally: Used Wooden Pallets or Skids: Making Free, Easy Compost Bins

You could also combine pallets to make a wall around a patio (maybe saw them in half to make a short wall) - that would be a good location for an herb garden...


----------



## kejmack

No way I would attach that to my house! Surest way I know to introduce TERMITES!!!


----------



## CVORNurse

Guess I don't get it. How do you keep the dirt from falling out between the slats in front?


----------



## lhalfcent

i use pallets for a compost bin. they work real good. I make three sides then the fourth i attach hinges and a hook so i can open it up and get the compost out easier. I then painted the pallets with white paint so it looked like a small barnyard thing. lol rather cute. Also I planted flowers along the top of the pallet spaces with trailing flowers like nasturtiums, morning glories and also some herbs.
worked real good. 
but now that we moved i have to redo that. anyway, i would never put those pallets along the house. that's inviting problems.


----------



## Roadtripchick

*Question*

I just went dumpster diving for some pallets and my co-worker had a coniption telling me that they are pressure treated and that you shouldnt use them with ediles. But Ive read about people using them. What do you all think? I'm trying to make my garden as eco friendly and recycling as much of the things I need for it but I don't want it to kill me!! :surrender:


----------



## on_the_rox

Roadtripchick said:


> I just went dumpster diving for some pallets and my co-worker had a coniption telling me that they are pressure treated and that you shouldnt use them with ediles. But Ive read about people using them. What do you all think? I'm trying to make my garden as eco friendly and recycling as much of the things I need for it but I don't want it to kill me!! :surrender:


Most of the pallets I see are made up of regular lumber. I suppose there are some out there composed of treated, but I have not seen them. I would feel very safe using the untreated ones around food.


----------



## faithmarie

http://www.onehundreddollarsamonth.com/2013/03/pallet-gardening-101-creating-a-pallet-garden/


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

I could see that workin ifin ya lived in a apartment. Up against the rails of a balconey.

Be carefull bout used pallets, some a them have had perty nastey chemicals stored on em. I'd take any of em I was gonna use fer a food use ta the carwash an blast em real good as a extra safety measure. Don't see many treated ones round these parts.


----------



## PackerBacker

Looks like a good way to make gardening way more complicated than it needs to be.


----------



## Davarm

Well, if you had more vertical space than horizontal, could have its advantages.


----------



## eddy_dvyvan

Roadtripchick said:


> I just went dumpster diving for some pallets and my co-worker had a coniption telling me that they are pressure treated and that you shouldnt use them with ediles. But Ive read about people using them. What do you all think? I'm trying to make my garden as eco friendly and recycling as much of the things I need for it but I don't want it to kill me!! :surrender:


In australia 95% of the pallets are treated pine so arnt the best idea to use in the garden. The ones that arnt are hardwood and alot heavier.


----------



## Lake Windsong

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Be carefull bout used pallets, some a them have had perty nastey chemicals stored on em. I'd take any of em I was gonna use fer a food use ta the carwash an blast em real good as a extra safety measure. Don't see many treated ones round these parts.


Any pallet that goes through customs has been treated, either by heat treatment or fumigation, and will have a stamp certifying this, part of the Wood Packaging Materials guidelines of International Plant Protection Convention (IPPC). Purpose is to keep soil contamination and wood boring critters from crossing borders.

Pretty sure one of the latest Tylenol recalls was because of a musty odor that made people sick, wasn't it traced back to one of the chemicals used to treat pallets?... back in 2010 or so.


----------

